# piping and codes



## وائل صالح خليفة (1 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
ارجو المساعدة فى فهم Codes ASME and API الخاصة بال piping
وما هى الgrade ,, scheudle ,وكيفية عمل welding procedures ارجو المساعدة 
وشكرا


----------

